# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  भारत पाक सेमी फायनल और आपके विचार

## sandy_sexpremi

मित्रों भारत पाक के सेमि फायनल के बारे मैं आपके राय दे की यह कौन जीतेगा भारतीय टीम को कैसे खेलना चाहिए

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

कोई भी जीते पर खेल, खेल भावना से खेला जाय...

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

बिलकुल सही कहा आपने मित्र

----------


## omprakash13

भारत जीतेगा पाकिस्तान हारेगा

----------


## alysweety

भारत जीतेगा 
हर हाल में जीतेगा

----------


## Rated R

मैं तो चाहता हूँ की भारत जीते,
लेकिन असली जीत तो आई.सी.सी और मैच का टिकेट ब्लैक करने वालो की ही होगी.......
आपको विश्वास नहीं होगा लेकिन इस मैच  का  टिकट   ब्लैक करने वाले अधिकतम १-२ लाख रु. में बेच रहे है , यानी भारी मुनाफ़ा

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

आप सही कह रहे है ये आम क्रिकेट प्रेमी के साथ अन्याय है 




> मैं तो चाहता हूँ की भारत जीते,
> लेकिन असली जीत तो आई.सी.सी और मैच का टिकेट ब्लैक करने वालो की ही होगी.......
> आपको विश्वास नहीं होगा लेकिन इस मैच का टिकट ब्लैक करने वाले अधिकतम १-२ लाख रु. में बेच रहे है , यानी भारी मुनाफ़ा

----------


## Rated R

> आप सही कह रहे है ये आम क्रिकेट प्रेमी के साथ अन्याय है


हाँ,ये अन्याय ही तो है....

----------


## mrgreatkhan

*ओये कुछ भी हो जाये मेच तो हम ही जीतेंगे coz east or west India is the best मेरा इंडिया प्यारा इंडिया अतुल्य इंडिया  ओर आओ मिल कर दुआ करें वर्ल्ड कप भी इंडिया ही जीते इंशाल्लाह आमीन*

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

बिलकुल सभी दुआ करो 




> *ओये कुछ भी हो जाये मेच तो हम ही जीतेंगे coz east or west India is the best मेरा इंडिया प्यारा इंडिया अतुल्य इंडिया ओर आओ मिल कर दुआ करें वर्ल्ड कप भी इंडिया ही जीते इंशाल्लाह आमीन*

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

जीतेगा भाई जीतेगा हिंदुस्तान जीतेगा
जीतेगा भाई जीतेगा हिंदुस्तान जीतेगा
जीतेगा भाई जीतेगा हिंदुस्तान जीतेगा
जीतेगा भाई जीतेगा हिंदुस्तान जीतेगा
जीतेगा भाई जीतेगा हिंदुस्तान जीतेगा
जीतेगा भाई जीतेगा हिंदुस्तान जीतेगा

----------


## groopji

*मेरे विचार देर से हैं लेकिन कुछ इस तरह से हैं*

----------


## groopji

----------------

----------


## groopji

---------------

----------


## groopji

दे घुमा के

----------


## groopji

*वर्ल्ड कप जीतने के बाद का माहौल*

----------


## Munneraja

> *वर्ल्ड कप जीतने के बाद का माहौल*


उईई 
वाह वाह मजा आ गया लाले दी जान .....

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

बहुत बदिया

----------


## groopji

> उईई 
> वाह वाह मजा आ गया लाले दी जान .....


धन्यवाद गुरुदेव

*आपके सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद। 4 मई 2011 तक मैं फ़ोरम में नियमित रूप से नही आ पाऊंगा - धन्यवाद*

----------


## Raja44

> दे घुमा के


ये इसी लायक है दे दो घुमा कर

----------


## jethalal

जिस प्रकार के घटिया व कमजोर खेल का पाकिस्तान ने (जानबुज कर) प्रदशर्न किया मुझे तो लगता है की मेच फिक्स था. 
और शायद सरकार ने ही मेच-फिक्स करवाया था,
ताकि पब्लिक और मिडिया का ध्यान महंगाई और घोटालों से हट जाए.

----------

